# Funny Wi-Fi Usernames



## Blake Bowden (Jul 12, 2012)

Soooo funny....

Funny Wi-Fi Usernames

I renamed mine...


----------



## LarryC (Jul 16, 2012)

I named my home WiFi network (SSID): *Secret Masonic Network* over a year ago. I thought I might have a little fun with my neighbors. I haven't received any feedback yet, though, because I don't think they know which house on our street is so "secret"!


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jul 16, 2012)

Best one in my neighborhood is Blah.  Mine is SqueakySqueaky because of the darn dog squeakers I have to hear all the time.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Daniel Mosmeyer (Jul 16, 2012)

VintageGeekArcade

I restore '80s era arcade video games.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay mine is (.) (.) Boobies


----------



## Chalms (Jul 17, 2012)

I love the one showing "router..." because there are two other wifi's that reference a drummer in the building.


----------

